# Remembering my boy Rhett



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Remembering my boy Rhett today...1 yr ago today he went to the Rainbow Bridge and I've missed him every single day. I love you and miss you so much little buddy. Rhett Arzuagas Memorial Page - Our Baby Dog and my Little Buddy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you today. I know how much you miss your sweet Rhett, I remember his smile in the video you posted. It seems like yesterday and long, long time ago at the same time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rhett*

God Bless, Rhett!
He knew how much you loved him-that's why he sent you your two!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this difficult 1 year bridge day. He was such a beautiful boy and your Memorial page for him is beautiful as well!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Our new rescues Jax and Annie has given us so much healing this year and they have helped us tremendously in getting through the sadness and grief. In a way, they were the ones that actually rescued us and I know our Rhett had a paw in it somehow. We will always miss our boy. Thank you Golden Retriever Forum for all the support you have given.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

wd9t said:


> Our new rescues Jax and Annie has given us so much healing this year and they have helped us tremendously in getting through the sadness and grief. In a way, they were the ones that actually rescued us and I know our Rhett had a paw in it somehow. We will always miss our boy. Thank you Golden Retriever Forum for all the support you have given.


Having new ones around do help, but those we lost will always be loved and missed. Our Goldens are our sweet angels on the Earth and on the Bridge. I am so glad I was given the opportunity and the ability to recognize that so I can cherish and enjoy having them in my life. What a blessing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day-I know it probably feels in some ways like it was only yesterday and it other ways, it probably feels like a life time ago since Rhett was with you. 

Hold onto those wonderful memories of Rhett.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

We just love them so darn much its hard when they are gone. They will always be in our heart, till we meet again.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thinking of you on this bridge anniversary - so hard for us to have to get through


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Rhett left quite an impression for quite a few of us and having never meant him I still felt like I knew him. And that was thanks to you as well as Rhett. As nice as the memories are at times they still bring a tear or two and I think that's just part of sharing your life with a Golden. My thoughts are with both you & Rhett on this special / sad day.


Pete & Woody


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed this thread a few days ago. The 1 yr anniversary is a very tough one and I hope that you were okay. Rhett was a very special boy who will live on in your heart forever. I'm glad that you have Jax and Annie to help with your healing and I'm certain that Rhett definitely had a paw in sending them to you.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of you and Rhett. The love we have for them goes on forever, along with the wonderful memories. Thankfully they start to replace the memories of the difficult, heartbreaking ones. Rhett will always be your boy, and hold that treasured spot in your heart!


----------

